# WHAT THE?



## weazel (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't tell if one of my RBP has been bitten on the eye or if something is growing on it. He also has been acting funny by just drifting around unlike the other two who stay where they are and have a little more life to them.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

weazel said:


> I can't tell if one of my RBP has been bitten on the eye or if something is growing on it. He also has been acting funny by just drifting around unlike the other two who stay where they are and have a little more life to them.


you need to separate this piranha from the rest if possible, maybe partition the tank, your fish looks like he has cloudy eye and definately fin rot. turn up the tempurature gradually to about 80 to 82 farenhiet and dose the tank with aquarium salt. do not use table salt also i would advise you to get some Melafix. if you do this your fish will probably be ok in about 2 weeks. hope this has helped you


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

poor guy .. but for sue melafix and the temp rise will work . and please get him away from the rest..


----------



## weazel (Aug 20, 2007)

Do I need t get him seperate to keep the ohers safe or to keep him safe. Also how does something like this happen becuase the other two are fine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

weazel said:


> Do I need t get him seperate to keep the ohers safe or to keep him safe. Also how does something like this happen becuase the other two are fine.


What are your water params:
ammonia --
nitrite --
nitrate --
pH --

Besides fluctuations in the parameters, injury and bacterial infection are the other culprits. Since your other fish seem fine I would lean towards the latter as an explanation, but the water info would be helpful. That fish looks very stressed. That can also be a contributing factor.


----------



## weazel (Aug 20, 2007)

Well he is the smallest by 2" so I'm sure that is not helping him at all. 
ph 6.5
nitrite 0
nitrate is off the chart ofcourse i bought the cheapo tester

Ill do a major water change tomorrow and try to bring it back down just in case.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

weazel said:


> I can't tell if one of my RBP has been bitten on the eye or if something is growing on it. He also has been acting funny by just drifting around unlike the other two who stay where they are and have a little more life to them.


Looks like just needs some tlc and fresh water. 
Have you treated it yet??????


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i hpe he gets better i wann see some pictures


----------



## weazel (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I did a major water change last night. Increased the temp to 82 and added salt. Today all the fish are much more active and my little guy is back to swimming around normal. Eye looks the same as do the fins but his making progress towards the better.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope everything works out


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

When the lower jaw swells its usually bad water. Keep up on the water changes.


----------

